# Cana Mod



## Frostbite (22/10/14)

Hi Guys

My Hcigar clone packed up... 

Looking for a place that has stock of the Cana Mod ?

Anyone


----------



## jtgrey (22/10/14)

Frostbite said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> My Hcigar clone packed up...
> 
> ...


Pls sell your broken one to me


----------



## Necris (22/10/14)

jtgrey said:


> Pls sell your broken one to me


Lol,Are u building the cana undead armada bro?
Did u get the last faulty 510 one?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Frostbite (22/10/14)

lol - sorry getting a refund for it as they don't have stock to swap out..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey (22/10/14)

Necris said:


> Lol,Are u building the cana undead armada bro?
> Did u get the last faulty 510 one?


Lol no but I just love them and I have a couple of sx350 chips looking for a house


----------



## Al3x (22/10/14)

jtgrey said:


> Lol no but I just love them and I have a couple of sx350 chips looking for a house


Price on the sx350 pm me bro


----------

